# Anno 2070 Meinung?



## agentsmith1612 (24. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal eure Meinung zu Anno hören nachdem ihr es gespielt habt.

Ich habe es mir voller Vorfreude gekauft und danna uch mal ziemlich lange gespielt. Auch mit Kumpels Multiplayer. Das Spiel ist insgesamt eigentlich genial.
Aber seit dem die Ubi-Server jede Woche mehrfach immer down sind macht mir das Spiel einfach keinen Spaß mehr. Es ist schon mehrfach vorgekommen, dass ich mit jemandem MP spielen wollte und dann ging es nicht.
Am liebsten würde ich das Spiel wieder zurückgeben.

Aber das aller schlimmste was die da abziehen sind die DLC bzw. ingame Shop. Ich komm mir vor als wenn ich nur ein halbes Spiel gekauft habe. Überall im Spiel sieht man die Teile kaufe diese Mission für 4 € und diese Gebäuse für 2 €. Also irgendwann reichts mal. Ich mein Zierelemente sind mir egal, aber da gibts ja zugegebenermaßen auch Gebäude die nutzlich sind, aber ich sehe es halt nicht ein dafür nochmal Geld auszugeben.
Das kotzt mich einfach nur an. Schließlich habe ich schon 50 € ausgegeben. Beim Kauf von dem Spiel fast zum Release war ja auch nicht klar, dass das so was von ausartet mit den DLCs.
Nur jedesmal beim Starten bekomm ich das Gefühl achso du hast ja nur das halbe Spiel gekauft und andere die haben halt den Mist gekauft. 

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich mir diesen Teil verkniffen, ein Spiel zu kaufen was ohne Server nicht lauffähig ist brauche ich genauso dringend wie eine Warze an der Nase. Die Sache mit den DLC ist ja mittlerweile keine MOdeerscheinung mehr sondern leider der bittere Alltag. Es heißt zwar immer das man so einen Mist nicht braucht, aber ohne zeigen sich dann doch irgendwann Nachteile. In meinen Augen sind quasi alle neuen Spiele nur noch Cash Cows


----------



## agentsmith1612 (24. März 2012)

Ich spiele derzeit auch ziemlich viel BF3 und von daher kann ich bisschen vergleichen.

Dort sehe ich das zb. ein für neue Karten, Waffen, Fahrzeuge eher ein Geld auszugeben. Zumindest gibt es dort in einem Paket immer ziemlich viel.

wohingegen bei Anno jeder kleine Pups Geld kostet und man irgendwie nicht direkt erkennen kann, was bringt mir das.

Bei BF3 kauft man das und spielt es dauert, bei Anno irgendwie kauft man das und baut es vielleicht 2 mal. 

Ich finds von den Entwicklern auch teilweise ziemlich *******, dass die das auch noch immer unterstützen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2012)

CoD oder BF kommen mir nicht mehr ins Haus. Ich hatte in den letzten 12 Monaten sehr wenige Games gekauft, das meiste davon waren ältere Games wo noch keine Zwänge galten.


----------



## agentsmith1612 (24. März 2012)

EA bekleckert sich ja bei den neusten News auch nicht mit Rum wo es dann immer heißt, "wir möchten unsere Investition maximieren"

Kommt schon deiner "Cash Cow" nahe. 

Ich frag mich wie die das früher gemacht haben, haben die Publisher da etwa kein Geld verdient, mit ihren normalem Vertrieb?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. März 2012)

doch schon, aber heute wollen die spielefirmen sich einen arsch aus rhodium verdienen (beste Bsp. COD MW3 16 tage = eine milliarde umsatz).
Naja Kapitalistische Welt, immer mehr wollen noch mehr.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2012)

Damals war I Net nicht so vertreten und schonmal nicht mit solchen Geschwindigkeiten, auch die Raubkopiererei war noch nicht so Akut. Mittlerweile will die Masse ja nur noch Online kaufen, was lag da näher die Games als Datenstrom anzubieten um die Lieferzeit auf Null zu setzen. 
Wenn die es schaffen die Werbung für sich auch noch abzuschaffen hätten sie die max. Gewinnoptimierung.


----------



## derP4computer (24. März 2012)

Anno 2070 kommt mir bis jetzt nicht ins Haus, auch wenn ich alle Teile besitze, diesmal gehen die echt zu weit.


----------



## agentsmith1612 (24. März 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> doch schon, aber heute wollen die spielefirmen sich einen arsch aus rhodium verdienen (beste Bsp. COD MW3 16 tage = eine milliarde umsatz).
> Naja Kapitalistische Welt, immer mehr wollen noch mehr.



MW3 ist ja auch das schlechteste Spiel überhaupt, ballern ballern  ballern, Innovation = 0
Dazu die ganzen Konsoleros, die das eben auf Konsole spielen weil ein PC zu anspruchvoll ist. 
Ich kenne viele Leute von Lans früher die sich gewundert haben wieso sie in BF immer verloren haben, genau deshalb weil es da eben nicht nur auf Schießen ankommt aber das war zu hoch für die.

Ich hab nichts gegen Online Zwang, aber wenn die Server so laufen wie die von Ubi und die ja noch nicht einmal den Content zur Verfügung stellen, dann reicht es. Die Teile sind mehr offline als online. 

Zudem kommt mir Anno wie ein Free to Play titel der von Anfang an Geld kostet vor.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. März 2012)

Ich habs hier rumliegen weil ichein geiles gameplay davon gesehen habe, aber wenn ubis server down sind, was man von ueberall hoert, dann ist das natürlich unter aller kanone.

Frage: Wieoft kommt das vor das man nicht spielen kann?


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2012)

Wenn ich mir das kaufe dann nur als Königs Edition. Aber auch nur wenn dort alle DLCs drin sind und die Online Pflicht entfällt.
Sonst kann Ubi Soft seinen Müll behalten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2012)

Es wäre mir egal, alleine schon der Gedanke würde mich stören ( mal vom reinen Netztausfall des Providers abgesehen ), da man keine Alternativen hätte. Man hat als Kunde keine Einflüße mehr, was ich als nicht tolerierbar sehe


----------



## alterhaken (24. März 2012)

agentsmith1612 schrieb:


> MW3 ist ja auch das schlechteste Spiel überhaupt, ballern ballern  ballern, Innovation = 0
> Dazu die ganzen Konsoleros, die das eben auf Konsole spielen weil ein PC zu anspruchvoll ist.
> Ich kenne viele Leute von Lans früher die sich gewundert haben wieso sie in BF immer verloren haben, genau deshalb weil es da eben nicht nur auf Schießen ankommt aber das war zu hoch für die.
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe schon was gegen ständigen Online Zwang, so ein Rotz wird von mir einfach nicht gekauft. Wie du jezt selbst erlebst, entscheiden dann Andere (Ubisoft), wann du spielen darfst, und auch wie lange, und dies bei einem Vollpreis, samt noch extra Kosten für jede Kleinigkeit.
Es gibt leider viel zu Viele deiner Art, die jedes Mist kaufen ohne sich dabei Gedanken zu machen, dass sie nicht nur einer ständigen Kontrolle ausgesetzt sind, sondern öffnen Wilkür seitens der Publischer Tür und Tore. Was zur Folge hat, dass die Publischer mit der Zeit immer dreister werden, da sie sich so was leisten können. Das einzige Heilmittel ist solche Spiele nicht zu kaufen, weil nur wenn sie floppen, werden solche Zwänge wieder entfernt, und kommen bei neuen Spielen nicht mehr zur Geltung.


----------



## agentsmith1612 (24. März 2012)

alterhaken schrieb:


> Ich habe schon was gegen ständigen Online Zwang, so ein Rotz wird von mir einfach nicht gekauft. Wie du jezt selbst erlebst, entscheiden dann Andere (Ubisoft), wann du spielen darfst, und auch wie lange, und dies bei einem Vollpreis, samt noch extra Kosten für jede Kleinigkeit.
> Es gibt leider viel zu Viele deiner Art, die jedes Mist kaufen ohne sich dabei Gedanken zu machen, dass sie nicht nur einer ständigen Kontrolle ausgesetzt sind, sondern öffnen Wilkür seitens der Publischer Tür und Tore. Was zur Folge hat, dass die Publischer mit der Zeit immer dreister werden, da sie sich so was leisten können. Das einzige Heilmittel ist solche Spiele nicht zu kaufen, weil nur wenn sie floppen, werden solche Zwänge wieder entfernt, und kommen bei neuen Spielen nicht mehr zur Geltung.


 
Ok bei BF3 muss ich zugeben war ich einfach zu sehr davon begeistert und hab mich darum Null gekümmert wegen Origin und so war mir alles egal, spiele selbst jetzt auch noch immer BF3 nach fast 300 Stunden genau so oft und intensiv wie am Anfang, sicher auch deswegen weil ich sehr aktiv im Clan spiele.

Bei Anno hingegen was ich mir auch nicht direkt nach dem Release gekauft habe sondern erst nach einigen Test und auch erst nach sehr viele Überlegungen eben wegen Ubi-Game-Launcher under gleichen, der ja ohne hin schon vorher nicht gerade beliebt war. 
Aber dann habe ich mich doch dazu entschieden und war am Anfang begeistert, diese ganze Downtime war ja auch nicht Anfangs so und DLCs waren am Anfang auch nicht das ist alles erst seit etwa November Dezember und es halt massiv überhand genommen. 
Das weiß man vorher auch alles nicht.

Ich hätte mir im Leben nicht vorstellen können das die DLCs so eine Abzocke sind. Klar hatte ich in ein oder anderen Spielen schon mal Berührungen mit DLCs aber das waren meist Pakete mit neuen Missionen, Maps oder Skins.
Dort war mir das auch nicht wichtig, weil zu meinen diese Pakete größeren Umfang hatten und im Prinzip nur schönes Beiwerk waren.
Aber in Anno, ich kann es zwar nicht beurteilen ob diese ganzen Sachen viel im Spiel verändern oder doch nur Beiwerk sind, wird wirklich jeder kleine Pups vermarket und das in einer penetrantenweise im Spiel selber, dass es schon schlimmer als jeder Vertreter an der Haustür.

Aber ich hätte Anno besser auch nicht gekauft, denn jetzt hab ich ein halbes Spiel für 50 € was ich nicht mehr spielen möchte und meistens auch nicht kann, weil es nicht geht. 
Ich war eben schon Onlinezwang gewöhnt von Steam und Origin und das hat immer gut funktioniert. 

Aber in Zukunft werde ich kritischer sein oder die Spiele auf andere Weise konsumieren, dort wo man nicht gegängelt wird.


----------



## Rasha (3. April 2012)

Naja ihr könnts wenigstens spielen, ich kanns nur installieren - und dann streikt der scheiß Updater, irgendwann crack ich mir das Spiel noch.


----------



## DarkMo (5. April 2012)

agentsmith1612 schrieb:


> Ich war eben schon Onlinezwang gewöhnt von Steam und Origin und das hat immer gut funktioniert.


 man muss hier halt auch ganz klar differenzieren. bf3 zum bsp is nen multiplayer shooter. das da mittlerweile nen rotz sp modus bei is nuja. habn nie gezoggt ^^ weder bc2 noch bf3. jedenfalls ob nun dedizierte server oder mietserver oder wie auch immer: zum zocken muss ich so oder so online sein. die spielweise/art an sich legt das schon nahe. aber bei anno? das is für mich hauptsächlich nen sp titel. klar, wenn ich gegen andre ne online partie zocke, muss ich auch wieder online sein. aber selbst steam und origin bieten für sp inhalte der games auch nen offline modus. wenn ich für mich alleine spielen will, bin ich server/netz unabhängig. wenn ein spiel/publisher das nich bietet... pech gehabt. kann er sehn, wo er seine "juwelen" unterbekommt.

und wie die das früher gemacht ham? nich anders wie jetz un sie ham dennoch überlebt und sind gewachsen. der ganze schwachsinn von wegen raubkopierern die uns die butter vom goldbarren (äh, brot) klauen sin doch eh nur ammenmärchen. keiner bestreitet das es die ned gibt, keiner bestreitet das die verluste einfahren - aber ICH bestreite, das die aussmaße diese formen annehmen, wie die publisher einem weiszumachen versuchen. die raubkopierer sind doch deren größter gewinn. wie bin laden für die ganzen stasi methoden. "da is unser feind, der rechtfertigt, das wir euch ausbluten!" (ob finanziell oder informationstechnisch is ja wurscht).

bf3 war für mich auch eine gradwanderung, aber ich fands goil. zudem für 35 ocken geschossen un bis jetz spaß mit gehabt ohne nochma zu zahlen - passt. nix verkehrt gemacht. die dlc's brauch ich ned zwingend, hab ich mit vietnam für bc2 scho ins klo gegriffen. geil fand ichs ja, stand aber recht allein mit der meinung dar un alleine zocken is mist ^^ genauso jetz close quarters. kann ich drauf verzichten, aber so wie ich meine metro geilen kumpane kenne, wern die sich druff stürtzen. naja, jede äre geht einmal zu ende ^^

ich zock in letzter zeit vermehrt f2p. da weis man wenigstens von vornherein, das man beschissen wird


----------



## Tergo (9. April 2012)

Jedes Anno habe ich bis zum Erbrechen gezockt, 2070 war das erste, was mir bereits nach einigen stunden zu blöd wurde
natürlich ist es schwierig mit dem gleichen setting weiterhin erfolg zu haben und neues zu bringen, allerdings, gefällt mir das setting einfach nicht, passt nicht zu anno..!


----------



## agentsmith1612 (15. April 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> man muss hier halt auch ganz klar differenzieren. bf3 zum bsp is nen multiplayer shooter. das da mittlerweile nen rotz sp modus bei is nuja. habn nie gezoggt ^^ weder bc2 noch bf3. jedenfalls ob nun dedizierte server oder mietserver oder wie auch immer: zum zocken muss ich so oder so online sein. die spielweise/art an sich legt das schon nahe. aber bei anno? das is für mich hauptsächlich nen sp titel. klar, wenn ich gegen andre ne online partie zocke, muss ich auch wieder online sein. aber selbst steam und origin bieten für sp inhalte der games auch nen offline modus. wenn ich für mich alleine spielen will, bin ich server/netz unabhängig. wenn ein spiel/publisher das nich bietet... pech gehabt. kann er sehn, wo er seine "juwelen" unterbekommt.
> 
> und wie die das früher gemacht ham? nich anders wie jetz un sie ham dennoch überlebt und sind gewachsen. der ganze schwachsinn von wegen raubkopierern die uns die butter vom goldbarren (äh, brot) klauen sin doch eh nur ammenmärchen. keiner bestreitet das es die ned gibt, keiner bestreitet das die verluste einfahren - aber ICH bestreite, das die aussmaße diese formen annehmen, wie die publisher einem weiszumachen versuchen. die raubkopierer sind doch deren größter gewinn. wie bin laden für die ganzen stasi methoden. "da is unser feind, der rechtfertigt, das wir euch ausbluten!" (ob finanziell oder informationstechnisch is ja wurscht).
> 
> ...



Klar liegt da ein Unterschied zwischen den Spielen, das eine Mulitplayer das andere eher nicht, aber verfügbar.

Im Prinzip ich bin kein BWLer oder so aber die Publisher haben doch mit diesen Modellen die sie jetzt fahren mehr Ausgaben, wenn ich das mal so abschätze.
Die müssen den Kopierschutz bezahlen, Server betreiben, Wartung alles mögliche. 
Früher gabs das alles nicht, ergo auch weniger Kosten.

Aber ich stimme dir total zu, die Raubkopierer werden von den Publishern immer überbewertet und die vergessen immer, das jemand der Raubkopieren möchten macht das auch und wird sich sehr wahrscheinlich so gut wie nie das Spiel kaufen. Selbst wenn das Spiel nicht den vollen Funktionsumfang hat oder auch nach dem Download nichts funktioniert, ist das einem Raubkopierer egal, denn der rechnet damit und hat ja auch nichts dafür bezahlt, von daher kann er auch nichts verlieren.

Nur die ehrlichen Kunden werden gegängelt und bekommen nur ein halbes Spiel geliefert dank Micro DLCs wo man Gebäuse etc. dazu kaufen kann. 

Anno ist für mich gestorben.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (15. April 2012)

Ich machs kurz ich schaffe es nicht weiter als Bevölkerungs Ingeneure da es mir bis dahin shcon zu langweilig wird das Game da hatte mit 1404 mehr Ausdauer.


----------



## Elektroboogie (17. April 2012)

Also ich hab mir auch schon überlegt Anno 2070 zu kaufen.. 
aber der Preis ist ja doch schon ganz schon happig für mich. 

Nachdem ich hier eure Kommentar gelesen habe, werde ich mir das Spiel wohl echt nicht kaufen.. 
würde micht echt nerven, wenn die Server stndig down sind und man nicht spielen kann, wann man will.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (17. April 2012)

Ich habe mir anno 2070 kürzlich erst gekauft hat 30€ gekostet ..... bei mir läuft das game über steam hatte nie Server probs gehabt.

Anno 1404 Venedig habe ich so lange gezockt auch online aber das neue ist ne gute Abwechslung und hat viele Verbesserungen, die DLC sind unwichtig, da würde ich mir gar keinen Kopf drüber machen. 
Das neue Anno ist finde ich total einfach es gibt viel Geld die Bevölkerung ist einfach zu stillen anders als bei 1404.

Aber für 50€ hätte ich es mir nicht geholt.


----------



## Jonas_E (11. Juli 2012)

Schlechtes Game! Fehlkauf! Wer es noch nicht hat sollte aus meiner Sicht besser die Hände von Anno 2070 lassen.


----------



## DarkMo (11. Juli 2012)

begründung bitte nich vergessen  ich kann als nicht besitzer jetz nich beurteilen, obs einfach gegen deinen geschmack is, oder obs andere gravierende mängel gibt, die allgemein vom kauf abhalten ^^


----------



## nexistar (11. Juli 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> begründung bitte nich vergessen  ich kann als nicht besitzer jetz nich beurteilen, obs einfach gegen deinen geschmack is, oder obs andere gravierende mängel gibt, die allgemein vom kauf abhalten ^^



Der Ansicht bin ich auch. Ich wollte mir das Spiel auch demnächst kaufen, weil ich von Anno 1404 ganz begeistert war. Und so schlimm soll es doch gar nicht sein richtig ?


----------



## FrozenLayer (11. Juli 2012)

Nein, das Spiel macht mir sehr viel Spaß und bietet meiner Meinung nach mehr Langzeitmotivation und Spielmöglichkeiten als die vorigen Teile, hab den Key für 17€ gekauft und für den Preis hat es sich absolut gelohnt


----------



## costa (24. August 2012)

Hi,
also mir macht Anno schon viel Spaß. Es bietet mehr Möglichkeiten im Endgame als 1404. So scheint es mir zumindest. Der Onlinezwang nervt, ist aber ok. Ubisoft gängelt nur damit die ehrlichen Käufer😒. Das Spiel ist an sich super und bei den aktuellen Preisen völlig angemessen. Das Add-on wird soweit ich gesehen habe sehr interessant.
Hoffe, ich konnte helfen


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. August 2012)

Ich denke mal Jonas_E bekommt in dem Game einfach nichts hin


----------



## Leckrer (25. August 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal Jonas_E bekommt in dem Game einfach nichts hin



Tolle Meinung zum Game


----------



## 3-tium (26. Juni 2015)

Mir hat´s definitv Spaß gemacht. Das einzige was ich zu bemängeln hätte, ist, dass es relativ einfach gehalten ist und mir einfach noch ein paar Möglichkeiten fehlen. Mehr Schiffe und Ressourcen z.B.


----------



## Niza (31. Juli 2015)

Ich finde auch es hat mächtig spaß gemacht.

Ich freue mich schon auf Anno 2205 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Jooschka (15. September 2015)

Immer auf die Königsedition für n Twanny warten!!!


----------

